
Social Security’s day of reckoning may be even closer than we thought - spking
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/thanks-to-covid-19-social-securitys-day-of-reckoning-may-be-even-closer-than-we-thought-2020-04-15
======
jfrd
I was never going to see a penny from social security anyway. Maybe this will
save me two years of payments into the federal slush fund!

~~~
jki275
Oh they won't let us stop paying. They'll just take more, and then they'll
means test us when we're eligible to draw it and tell us that we saved too
much money so we're not eligible.

